# Apollo



## DangerousDave (17/8/10)

just bought a few different hops to try, one of them being apollo at a massive 18.9% AA 

anybody have any experience with this hop

looking for an extract recipe really 

cheers for your time and effort guys

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## keifer33 (17/8/10)

With an AA% like that it should really be used for bitterness only and you'll want to go easy on it. To work out the replacement grams of another hop im sure its similar to the equation below

Original Hop Grams X(times) Original Hop AA% / (divided) by Replacement Hop AA% = Replacement Hop Grams

So for example

15g x 6 AA% (Cascade) / 18.9 AA%(Apollo) = 4.76g



That is to substitute for a similar end product as far as bitterness but im sure its gonna be insanely bitter with 15g and over powerful if used as a dry hop.


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

keifer33 said:


> With an AA% like that it should really be used for bitterness only



Why?

[EDIT: Got any info at all, DD? I haven't come across this one yet.]


----------



## keifer33 (17/8/10)

Was only quoting off the product info I found...don't shoot the messenger, maybe I should say recommended




> Apollo hops are a variety that seem to be part of a newly cultivated group of high alpha acid hops. It is the common name of the hop plant known as 01051. The percentages I have seen on the web attributed to Apollo hops were in the double digits. Although I found some information about the hops, none of the big homebrewing supply stores had any Apollo hops available. Maybe as the years go on, this variety will be more available to homebrewers.
> 
> Origin: Golden Gate Roza Hop Ranches in Prosser, Washington (USA)
> 
> ...


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

These two scream "use in everything!" to me. But that might just be me.



> Aroma: Citrus notes, emphasis on orange, resiny, spicey
> 
> Beer Styles: Big experimental beers, any variety where hops should be showcased. American Ales.



Thanks for the additional info. My interest is piqued.

[EDIT: fixed tags]


----------



## DangerousDave (17/8/10)

no i have no info at all i just got some random hops from jim at brewz2you and he said he got this new one in and i said id give it a go all i got is the label which is

09 us apollo
18.9% AA

im adventurous and willing to give it a go just looking for a push in the right direction im thinking like 

10 g @ 20min
5g @ 5 min

too much too little should i use some for bittering if so how much?



bum said:


> Why?
> 
> [EDIT: Got any info at all, DD? I haven't come across this one yet.]


----------



## bum (17/8/10)

Plug it into your favourite brew program and see if it looks like it is delivering what you want alpha wise. Flavour wise it looks like you're gonna have to tell us. With that description there is no way on god's good green earth I'd be relegating it to purely a bittering hop. Gently-gently might be best for the first one though until you see if you like it or not. Please let us know.


----------



## keifer33 (17/8/10)

I too am intrigued after further reading. May have jumped on the "recommended" band wagon too quickly. Some say its similar to Amarillo which is quite popular. Will have to grab some and give it a whirl and make my own decision.


----------



## DangerousDave (17/8/10)

i never really go in looking for a particular ibu i just drink what comes out the other end :drinks: 

ill put a 10 gm at 15 mins in my next batch and let you know how i go unless someone comes on wih a better plan before i give it a whirl


----------



## Bizier (17/8/10)

I have seen it for sale and wanted to buy it, like nearly every hop. I reckon that would be a great IPA late/dry hop, should be pretty oily and stinky with an AA% that high.


----------



## Bizier (17/8/10)

You need to calculate the IBU if you want to balance it for the type of beer you are brewing and whether you want it to be malt focused, hop focused, or right in the middle somewhere.

There are some great free tools out there to help you do your calcs, and you can use the BU:GU ratio as a rule of thumb for balancing your hops against your malt.

With 10 minutes or so planning on a beer, you might be able to spend the rest of the batch enjoying the type of beer you prefer.


----------



## O'Henry (17/8/10)

I'd use at least 2g/l in the last 15 mins to get a good idea of the hops. 

For 30 litres I'd do say:
30g @15mins
15g @5mins
15g @flameout

The next hop I am 'trying out' will be at least 3g/l and it is 16% AA. It's gonna be a simple pale ale with neutral yeast. Don't be afraid of the alpha...


----------



## DangerousDave (17/9/10)

just kegging this now made a simple recipe to try and get the flavour/aroma profile

1 can of coopers draught
250g light caramalt steeped
500g LDME
400g dex
5g apollo @ 5 mins
7g apollo @ flameout
7g apollo dry hop
us 05 yeast

the aromo hit me like a train WOW im not good at explaining aroma/taste but i get massive orange and passionfruit aroma and then the taste orange with orange zest, passionfruit, and fruit spice this all straight outa the fermenter i swear ive drunk like a litre and a half outta the fermenter 

i would definetly recomend this to anyone i think im gonna be using it alot reckon it would make a kick ass pale ale i would liken it to amarillo but so much more


----------



## sinkas (17/9/10)

I think LAgunita's of Califonia use it ina few beer, check out teh brewing network fro some clone recpies that use them, I think thier bronw shugga, adn IPA use it


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (17/9/10)

sinkas, have you had a few beers? your tpying istn too falsh hot


----------



## Lecterfan (10/10/11)

Would any contributors to this thread (or others who have used Alpha) care to comment?

If not, I will post back with my experiences in another month or two.

Alpha and Bravo are the two next high alpha hops I am trying with my basic 10 min APA routine. I am hoping for more success than with Summit. I have been hunting around for some high alphas that aren't amarillo, nelson sav, citra, centennial as while they are all ok they all annoy me a bit also (although I am resisting doing too much blending yet while I am still at the 'testing' stage so I'm sure a combo of these hops will remove/improve on their one dimensionality. I'm loving galaxy, but I think - as with amarillo - it will be a brief yet passionate love affair. Not a citra fan.


----------



## stef (17/4/12)

Would anyone be able to update this thread? I'm planning on brewing with Apollo soon- anything to look out for?

Cheers

Stef


----------



## Yob (8/9/12)

The good, The bad? The Ugly?

any news? or am I reporting in a few months?

edit: Interested in feedback on the Hop, not the recipe's here. Cheers


----------



## DU99 (9/9/12)

http://beerlegends.com/apollo-hops

http://www.usahops.org/graphics/File/HGA%2...l%207-24-12.pdf


----------



## Yob (9/9/12)

nice links, thanks man.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (9/9/12)

:icon_offtopic: i actually printed the usahops one


----------



## Yob (14/10/12)

bump? Anyone got user feedback?

Im thinking a little bit late may be the go for these hops?

mixed with maybe amarillo or centennial? :unsure:


----------



## snooze (18/10/12)

I use Apollo a lot! Really nice for bittering, clean addition up to 30 mins (after that leaves quite a lot of flavour), I use it for bittering in every style. I also really dig it for flavour and aroma, heaps of orange, pith and flesh so perfect for 2IPA, IPA and APA. I have used it with most other american varieties, though I usually only really use chinook, colombus, centennial and simcoe and make it only 1/3 of the total flavour and aroma otherwise it dominates. Seriously love this hop. Need to get some more, down to my last 200g...


----------



## dannbrew (18/10/12)

I did an experimental Amber IPA and dry hopped with a MASSIVE 28g of Apollo. Sweet Zombie Jesus! The most amazing aroma I'd ever had and I leaned toward calling it as a "dried apricot" type of aroma. The beer was fantastic on tap. (I should point out this was an all grain recipe I did)


----------



## sponge (18/10/12)

dannbrew said:


> I did an experimental Amber IPA and dry hopped with a MASSIVE 28g of Apollo. Sweet Zombie Jesus! The most amazing aroma I'd ever had and I leaned toward calling it as a "dried apricot" type of aroma. The beer was fantastic on tap. (I should point out this was an all grain recipe I did)



Was there supposed to be a sarcasm font with that?

I don't dispute that the beer turned out delicious or anything, but 28g isnt a huuuuuuge dry hopping rate (for a normal ~23L brewski)


----------



## dannbrew (18/10/12)

sponge said:


> Was there supposed to be a sarcasm font with that?
> 
> I don't dispute that the beer turned out delicious or anything, but 28g isnt a huuuuuuge dry hopping rate (for a normal ~23L brewski)



Yeah, a bit of tongue-in-cheek. Nonetheless, what struck me was the great aroma when it was tapped.


----------



## jyo (14/12/12)

Just cracked a keg of all Apollo APA, first time using this. Grist of ale, pils, munich II and some caraamber.

Additions at 40, 5, 1, whirlpool to 35 IBUs no chilled. 32gms dry hopped on day 2. 

Man, I love this hop! I get mango, nectarine, slight passion fruit aromas, similar flavour profile but with some subtle pine needles.

I do still love you, Simcoe, but you never call anymore. 

I'm sold!


----------



## Yob (14/12/12)

Was that as single hop additions mate?


----------



## jyo (15/12/12)

Yob said:


> Was that as single hop additions mate?



Roger that, mate.


----------



## Yob (23/12/12)

Gunna have a bash with Apollo today.. I always seem to have trouble with single hops.. as in I always seem to throw something else in..

The do smell bloody amazing though.. maybe make a whirlpool amarillo addition.

something like this (rough guide, will change, they always do)




:icon_drunk:


----------



## jyo (23/12/12)

That recipe looks nice, mate. 

After this settling down a bit flavour and aroma wise I'm thinking it would go really well with something like amarillo late, even a heap of cascade in the whirlpool. 

The descriptions I can find seem to point to citrus but I am still getting nectarine and mango. Really nice hop, keep it to yourself I reckon, Yob


----------



## Yob (23/12/12)

I might go a centennial and amarillo dryhop, but small as I want to see what this hop delivers and dont want to over ride it.


shhh, it's wabbit season


----------



## jyo (23/12/12)

Dry hop with Apollo!




And it's turkey season.


----------



## Yob (23/12/12)

DH Apollo / Amarillo and leave out the Centennial?

I know several Turkeys who will be saddened by this news but both ducks and wabbits are partying now


----------



## jyo (23/12/12)

Yob said:


> DH Apollo / Amarillo and leave out the Centennial?
> 
> I know several Turkeys who will be saddened by this news but both ducks and wabbits are partying now



Haha! 
I was thinking do the addtional Amarillo/cents at the end of the boil and then dry hop with Apollo alone to see what you think. 


I'm going to pour one now, it's great! Your wabbit may vary.


----------



## Yob (23/12/12)

jyo said:


> Haha!
> I was thinking do the addtional Amarillo/cents at the end of the boil and then dry hop with Apollo alone to see what you think.
> 
> 
> I'm going to pour one now, it's great! Your wabbit may vary.




I rekon I'll leave it as it is for this version and see what happens... 

may your turkey season bring you much Gobble


----------



## Yob (13/1/13)

Just havin a few of these this arvo.. still young under gas but I rekon for sure Apollo is a hop Im gunna play with a bit more... lovin this drop, will be better in a week, going to re-do this with Citra as a late (in) addition to the recipe posted above..

:icon_chickcheers: who loves finding a new hop to play with :icon_drunk:


----------



## carniebrew (17/1/13)

I've been using Warrior which has a similarly high (~16%) AA in all my recipes lately as a 60min addition. It's meant to have a pretty neutral flavour profile leaving the late hops to do all the flavour/aroma work. Certainly working well for me, especially in APA's with Amarillo, Cascade, Nelson Sauvin etc. Just curious if anyone has any side-by-side comparisons of using Apollo and Warrior?


----------



## NewtownClown (17/1/13)

Not a side-by-side comparison but I have used both in the same APA recipe for bittering.
Both very neutral. 
Prefer Apollo because it can be used as a dual purpose, though I find it a little harsh if used very late in the boil and takes time to mellow. Using it at 30 - 45 mins for bittering leaves a great grapefruit aroma and very smooth bitterness that compliments really well with other U.S, "C" hops...
my 2c


----------



## mosto (17/1/13)

Was reading this with interest and the flavour descriptions sounded similar to a beer I've just tried but couldn't pinpoint the hops. The beer is Magic Hat #9 Not Quite Pale Ale, so I looked up the website and it does indeed have Apollo along with Cascade. This particular brew is only 20 IBU's so I'm assuming the Apollo is a late addition. If you wanted to 'try before you buy' so to speak, I think this beer would give an indication of it's flavour.

edit: just had a bit more of a look around the Magic Hat website, and Apollo is definitely the hop of choice there. It's in nearly all their beers.


----------



## jyo (17/1/13)

Yob said:


> Just havin a few of these this arvo.. still young under gas but I rekon for sure Apollo is a hop Im gunna play with a bit more... lovin this drop, will be better in a week, going to re-do this with Citra as a late (in) addition to the recipe posted above..
> 
> :icon_chickcheers: who loves finding a new hop to play with :icon_drunk:


Good to hear, Yob. I cracked my second keg the other night. Happy days.




mosto said:


> Was reading this with interest and the flavour descriptions sounded similar to a beer I've just tried but couldn't pinpoint the hops. The beer is Magic Hat #9 Not Quite Pale Ale, so I looked up the website and it does indeed have Apollo along with Cascade. This particular brew is only 20 IBU's so I'm assuming the Apollo is a late addition. If you wanted to 'try before you buy' so to speak, I think this beer would give an indication of it's flavour.
> 
> edit: just had a bit more of a look around the Magic Hat website, and Apollo is definitely the hop of choice there. It's in nearly all their beers.


I couldn't stand any of the Magic Hat range and found the pale ale to be lacking in every respect, especially hop character. Mind you it did come from Woolworths so could've been poorly handled.


----------



## mosto (17/1/13)

jyo said:


> I couldn't stand any of the Magic Hat range and found the pale ale to be lacking in every respect, especially hop character. Mind you it did come from Woolworths so could've been poorly handled.


Can see where you're coming from jyo. It was discounted to $10.99 a six pack at Dan's the other day. I hadn't tried it so grabbed one. While it had enough hop character to make me wonder what it was, it was lacking in bitterness. If it was upped to 30-40 ibu's would make it quite a nice beer.


----------



## DUANNE (18/1/13)

funny all i taste in that beer is the fake apricot flavours, fucken awfull if you ask me.


----------

